# Can I feed my Leo Mealworm Pupae?



## lambda (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi

I was just wondering of I can feed these to my leo? They have been gut loaded with the rest of the worms, but have turned into pupae.

Thanks
Jamie


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

you can try the leos with them ~ mine won't touch them though nor the bettles


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

SleepyD said:


> you can try the leos with them ~ mine won't touch them though nor the bettles


 mine wont either :/


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

try, but they wont touch em, none of mine will, pupae are for the chickens...


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Agree with above


----------



## Lost? (Oct 19, 2007)

hatch the pupae into beetles and breed your own mealworms


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

I have one who will eat them, you have to hold them in your finger tips so they squirm though. I gave up with that as he got my finger more than the pupae....

Our Beardie loves them though.


----------



## lambda (Jul 11, 2010)

She loves them! As long as she sees the move once, even in the tub, she eats them!!

Don't want to breed them as mom would kill me if they escaped!


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

lambda said:


> She loves them! As long as she sees the move once, even in the tub, she eats them!!
> 
> Don't want to breed them as mom would kill me if they escaped!


They wont escape, I keep mine in a cheap old faunarium that I bought from wilkinsons, never had a single escapee and you save a PACKET when they get breeding properly- surely your mum will appreciate that?


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

'Blind Billy' is the only one of mine who will eat them, he feeds by smell so when I stick one on the tweezers he will take them.
I've only fed them on a few occasions when the mealies were running low but I had a few larvae left....


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

Couple of my greedy girls eat them, mind you they eat anything that is silly enough to move in sight, hold the head with tweezers and they wiggle loads and are then gobbled up, but none of the others have been even mildly interested.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Mine will eat them if she's seen them move. Generally she won't touch anything that's not moving.

Hagrid, my beardie will eat them, but prefers bigger food items! Morios and full sized locusts are his current faves.


----------

